# Building a layout with 2 scales in mind



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I was just wondering if anybody has built a layout operation 2 different scales of trains at a time? I have an OO trainset from the UK that I've considered using, as well as running an HO set. I know I'll have to get the wiring all figured out or end up with something going off the rails. I was told months ago that my OO set can be made for dcc operation, then told at a nearby hobby shop to talk to a guy at a different location of the shop across town for a definite answer. The nearest dealer for OO trains is in Vancouver. Its far away buy thankfully not across the pond.

Thanks


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

technically not different scales, but i do run O and On30 on same layout.
that would be standard O and narrow gauge O which is O scale but runs on HO track.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

cole226 said:


> technically not different scales, but i do run O and On30 on same layout.
> that would be standard O and narrow gauge O which is O scale but runs on HO track.


Whaaa! 

I can run O gauge in HO? How can I tell if I have the right O Gauge for HO? And what about HOn3?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, On30 is O scale, or 1/48 scale running on HO track. everything else on the layout will be O gauge but the track.

most common is Bachmann On30.

HOn3 is narrrow gauge HO running on N scale track.


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Whoa! M-i-n-d Blown. :newbie:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Try this*

Narrow gauge aside, I have read posts about using a smaller scale (N in HO, or Z in N) in the background to create an illusion of perspective. 

Those are nice looking units. Try this - it's an older thread on this site about the same subject. Be warned - it gets sort of ugly near the end.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13216


----------

